# Trial sleeve



## Mark Ryden (Mar 25, 2009)

I am looking to get a trial sleeve. Does anyone have any sleeves that they like? I am considering getting a Schweikert 5982.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No, sleeves are for the weak.  Go and get a suit and quit ****ing about.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes do as Jeff sed. Get a suit and do leg bits for you Sch Traning  That will work great.

But If you want a Sleeve I think the Schweikert is totely ok. I also like the EuroJoes normal sleeve. Both Gappay Normal and light is good to use BUT I feel that they have WAYTo short of a life span.
Both my sleeves are soft and they are not old. I have a Bende oen to and that One is hard as hel; almost to hard but It lasts wery long 

But If I only culd get one now I think I wuld go with ither Schweikert ore EuroJoe.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Get a belgium Arm sleeve. I think Jim Hill is the only one selling them now. They are a bit pricey but you will love it. I have had mine for over 5 years and it is still going strong.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I gotta agree with Matt belgian arm all the way. although we just got a ray allen one of the new ultralight sleeves and its super nice


----------



## Mark Ryden (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone know who sells a Klin Kassel sleeve in the US?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Check out Leerburg. They are listed as a distributor on Klin website. Tyson-witmer in CA sells Klin items, but they have a huge market as they sell major of their items to Police Dept... Also Dingo in Poland sell the exact same items as Klin and have been told they make majority of the equipment for Klin.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Mark if you are looking at Schweikert...check out allk-9.com, they have their version of the 5984 arm that is less than 150 with a sleeve cover.

Euro sport k9 just open a webshop and are selling their trial sleeve with a dip for $100.


----------

